# Anyone else on aspirin and progesterone for rec/mics?



## Beut

Hi ladies found out on saturday im pg again..:cloud9::happydance: However i am really nervous as although i have a ds and dd i have had 5 miscarriages. Called my consultant and she has prescribed me progesterone suppositries and told me to take aspirin! Although its really early im sooooo nervous and scared to do anything and constantly on knicker watch.Although i know i am doing everything possible i cant help but worry. Anyone else? x


----------



## nlz2468

Hi i'm on aspirin 75mg daily and have been since i found out i was pregnant at 4 weeks i am now 14 weeks i have also been put on clexane injections (heparin) blood thinners as i also had previous mc's!

X


----------



## Mon_n_john

I am on the same, Crinone Progesterone and baby asprin since 3 DPO. So far so good!


----------



## Beut

Hope its doing the trick. I noticed a little bit of light brown stuff the other day and panicked but had no more since x


----------



## PoodleMommy

I've been on low-dose aspirin and progesterone since three days past ovulation... so far, things are finally looking good with this pregnancy! I don't know how much difference the aspirin and progesterone have made since my previous losses were because of chromosome abnormalities, but whatever the reason, I'm thankful this baby is hanging on so far and I'm not stopping the supplements until my doctor says to!


----------



## Beut

I think it deffo does something x Can i ask do you get alot of discharge fro the pesserries? Heard its quite common mine was even light brown! Yuck lol x


----------



## caite19

I am as well. Had a scary issue this past week of heavy red spotting, but the gest sac and yolk sac were present on Thursday, ultrasound tomorrow. 200 mg of progesterone twice daily orally and a baby aspirin.


----------



## Beut

caite19 said:


> I am as well. Had a scary issue this past week of heavy red spotting, but the gest sac and yolk sac were present on Thursday, ultrasound tomorrow. 200 mg of progesterone twice daily orally and a baby aspirin.

How are you now? its horrible i know x I spotted with my dd for 4 months but still worried x 
Are you symptoms really strong with the progesteronw? Mine are and my tummy is sooooo bloated-Not that im complaining! Baby will be worth anything that my body does x x 

Sure everything will be fine x Have you had any bleeding the last few days hun x


----------



## Mon_n_john

So far so good ladies. Had my third scan today at 7 weeks + 4 and baby had a heart rate of 169 and was measuring 8 weeks! So happy.


----------



## caite19

I feel pretty good now. Having a gross brown discharge (ew, I know), my stomach is huge (if I was up and around I'd need maternity tops, but pajamas are working right now). Heartburn is bad and so is nausea, I've read that comes from the progesterone being oral not vaginal. Urgh. My breasts are sore and huge, and I feel reallllly pregnant. No red bleeding the past few days or anything, I have my ultrasound tomorrow morning so excited!!


----------



## caite19

Mon_n_john said:


> So far so good ladies. Had my third scan today at 7 weeks + 4 and baby had a heart rate of 169 and was measuring 8 weeks! So happy.

That is so awesome! I am having my scan tomorrow!! :)


----------



## Beut

That sounds exactly how i feel lol and im in my pj's on the couch chilling x This brown stuff i have been told is from the pesseries x 
Goodluck for your scan hun x


----------



## caite19

Thanks dear :)


----------



## mackafe

I am on progestrone, baby aspirin and Lovenox


----------



## Beut

mackafe said:


> I am on progestrone, baby aspirin and Lovenox

Hun whats lovenox? Do you feel better knowing your on aspirin and progesterone? I knowi do x x


----------



## Beut

caite19 said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> So far so good ladies. Had my third scan today at 7 weeks + 4 and baby had a heart rate of 169 and was measuring 8 weeks! So happy.
> 
> That is so awesome! I am having my scan tomorrow!! :)Click to expand...

Thats great news mon-n jon x

Caite how did your scan go hun x


----------



## caite19

my scan went just fine. the baby was a bit on the smaller side, they aren't too sure if my dates are 100% correct, I measured about a week off, which can be normal as babies are so tiny at this stage!! We had a heartbeat that was measured at 130, the doc was satisfied, so I am too. I see him again 11/10 for ultrasound and 12 week appt. :)


----------



## Beut

caite19 said:


> my scan went just fine. the baby was a bit on the smaller side, they aren't too sure if my dates are 100% correct, I measured about a week off, which can be normal as babies are so tiny at this stage!! We had a heartbeat that was measured at 130, the doc was satisfied, so I am too. I see him again 11/10 for ultrasound and 12 week appt. :)

Argh thats brill glad everything went well x That happened when i went for my 1st scan with dd x My scan is 27th x


----------



## caite19

woohoo, not too far now though! :) 
:happydance:


----------



## Beut

I know cant wait now to see liccle baby then i can relax x


----------



## caite19

I know! :)


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi hun I had had 5 miscarriages too and with my pregnancy with Ollie I was on aspirin till 36 weeks, progesterone until 13 weeks, double folic acid until 16 weeks and also clexane injections till 6 weeks after he was born. It worked for me so good luck xx


----------



## Beut

fluffyblue said:


> Hi hun I had had 5 miscarriages too and with my pregnancy with Ollie I was on aspirin till 36 weeks, progesterone until 13 weeks, double folic acid until 16 weeks and also clexane injections till 6 weeks after he was born. It worked for me so good luck xx[/QUOTE
> 
> ot sure how long i have to take these for but dnt care as long as it works x so glad it worked for you x x


----------



## caite19

My doctor tested me for the MTHFR gene, and I have it. It means I clot a lot, which is why the baby aspirin seems to be helping. I also have to take extra folic acid, my body does not process it.


----------



## filipenko32

PoodleMommy said:


> I've been on low-dose aspirin and progesterone since three days past ovulation... so far, things are finally looking good with this pregnancy! I don't know how much difference the aspirin and progesterone have made since my previous losses were because of chromosome abnormalities, but whatever the reason, I'm thankful this baby is hanging on so far and I'm not stopping the supplements until my doctor says to!

Hi! I have just started taking 75mg/day aspirin on the 4th day of my miscarriage (which I am classing as a cycle). I just wondered how you know that your previous losses were all chromosome? I am waiting for the results of my third mc now for chromosome problems. But what I mean is do you know because they all followed the same pattern or did you have lots of tests done? Hope you don't mind me asking! It's just that even though I am taking aspirin now (self prescribing) there's nothing to say that even if the chromosome results come back abnormal that I don't have a blood clotting problem too is there? Hope everything's going well with you! :flower:


----------



## LegoHouse

150mg of aspirin and 5mg folic acid here!


----------



## Beut

filipenko32 said:


> PoodleMommy said:
> 
> 
> I've been on low-dose aspirin and progesterone since three days past ovulation... so far, things are finally looking good with this pregnancy! I don't know how much difference the aspirin and progesterone have made since my previous losses were because of chromosome abnormalities, but whatever the reason, I'm thankful this baby is hanging on so far and I'm not stopping the supplements until my doctor says to!
> 
> Hi! I have just started taking 75mg/day aspirin on the 4th day of my miscarriage (which I am classing as a cycle). I just wondered how you know that your previous losses were all chromosome? I am waiting for the results of my third mc now for chromosome problems. But what I mean is do you know because they all followed the same pattern or did you have lots of tests done? Hope you don't mind me asking! It's just that even though I am taking aspirin now (self prescribing) there's nothing to say that even if the chromosome results come back abnormal that I don't have a blood clotting problem too is there? Hope everything's going well with you! :flower:Click to expand...

Hi hun i have been put on them as precaution as all of my tests came back normal. H &H 9months x x


----------



## filipenko32

Beut said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoodleMommy said:
> 
> 
> I've been on low-dose aspirin and progesterone since three days past ovulation... so far, things are finally looking good with this pregnancy! I don't know how much difference the aspirin and progesterone have made since my previous losses were because of chromosome abnormalities, but whatever the reason, I'm thankful this baby is hanging on so far and I'm not stopping the supplements until my doctor says to!
> 
> Hi! I have just started taking 75mg/day aspirin on the 4th day of my miscarriage (which I am classing as a cycle). I just wondered how you know that your previous losses were all chromosome? I am waiting for the results of my third mc now for chromosome problems. But what I mean is do you know because they all followed the same pattern or did you have lots of tests done? Hope you don't mind me asking! It's just that even though I am taking aspirin now (self prescribing) there's nothing to say that even if the chromosome results come back abnormal that I don't have a blood clotting problem too is there? Hope everything's going well with you! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi hun i have been put on them as precaution as all of my tests came back normal. H &H 9months x xClick to expand...

Hi, did you ever get the tissue tested from the fetus to see if they were chromosomally normal if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Beut

No they didnt not sure why! I have had 4 and the furthest was 14 weeks x They think that when im pregnant my prog levels drop x x


----------

